# DUKE'S



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

post it up!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some pics on my work computer. I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

monterey county


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

DUKE'S B.C.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

more DUKE'S B.C.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

those are some nice bikes! couldn't expect less from DUKES! uffin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Duke's b.c. Julian took the pic in my room.... why you in my room julian? hehe lol


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hope to see that bike done before next year julian. Are we all going to the Duke's Santa Clara Toy Drive?


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

DUKE'S b.c. one of ower members. :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

dang i can't find anymore pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 7 2005, 11:13 AM~4355912
> *Duke's b.c. Julian took the pic in my room.... why you in my room julian? hehe lol
> *


Whats up with the frame in the background?


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

o that's my other bike frame that i took apart.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

A they just started the Socios c.c. here in salas, some guy i know just started a new chapter here


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

sup lil Jess how you diggin our new colors ?



[attachmentid=395116]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

That gold color is a lot better then baby blue but the gold...........TIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 22 2005, 12:06 PM~4460126
> *A they just started the Socios c.c. here in salas, some guy i know just started a new chapter here
> *


Yup. Jesse out there will be representing for us. Hope to see you guys in Monterey.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 23 2005, 02:05 AM~4461591
> *
> *


I remember seein that orange painted West Coast Choppers bike in Vegas. Glad to see someone finally customized one of those :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Taken at The Body Shop


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

My bike :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 31 2005, 04:44 AM~4520084
> *My bike :biggrin:
> *


nice very nice man


----------



## BOMBAJESS (Nov 7, 2005)

Happy New Years to all!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBAJESS_@Dec 31 2005, 03:46 PM~4523389
> *Happy New Years to all!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



[attachmentid=405542]


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Dec 31 2005, 02:44 AM~4520084
> *My bike :biggrin:
> *


it was better a 2wheeler than a trike


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

My cusins lowrider bike in his room and my cruiser by the door :cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Wheres all the Duke Pics when you need them


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 5 2006, 10:39 PM~4558644
> *Wheres all the Duke Pics when you need them
> *




[attachmentid=412593]

[attachmentid=412589]

[attachmentid=412590]

[attachmentid=412591]

[attachmentid=412592]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=412595]

[attachmentid=412597]

[attachmentid=412598]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=412603]

[attachmentid=412608]



[attachmentid=412609]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

nice pics THERRRRRREEEEEEEE they are. haha :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBAJESS (Nov 7, 2005)

i need to take other duke bikes........but the other b.c of duke's i have not seen around


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

SPANGLISH


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBAJESS_@Jan 7 2006, 12:58 AM~4566084
> *i need to take other duke bikes........but the other b.c of duke's i have not seen around
> *


don't drink and go online :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## imagine (Jan 6, 2006)

LMAO, nice pic thats sweet.. guessing your tanked.. lol


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2006, 02:26 AM~4566320
> *don't drink and go online :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

OLD Skool pic :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Where all the DUKE'S B.C. at?  post your pics


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

DUKE'S SANTA CLARA B.C. nice bikes homies :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=418367]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 10 2006, 09:34 PM~4590858
> *[attachmentid=418367]
> *


Julian You need to put that on Off Topic, and this is not Off Topic :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 10 2006, 09:25 PM~4591239
> *Julian You need to put that on Off Topic, and this is not Off Topic :biggrin:
> *



kids say the craziest things :banghead:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cleaning up the Pedal car :cheesy:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

2 CADDYS


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Jesse Flores III & Matt Hotch


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 10 2006, 09:25 PM~4591239
> *Julian You need to put that on Off Topic, and this is not Off Topic :biggrin:
> *


I think u had to much Red Bull there Jess cause i know that this is not Off Topic, I'm sure we ALL know that this is not Off Topic hahahaha man you laughs, Julian 






















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

jesse make the pics bigger :twak:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 19 2006, 07:24 AM~4656669
> *I think u had to much Red Bull there Jess cause i know that this is not Off Topic, I'm sure we ALL know that this is not Off Topic  hahahaha man you laughs, Julian
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Something is wrong with you Julian, :uh:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 19 2006, 10:47 AM~4657904
> *Something is wrong with you Julian, :uh:
> *


:nono:

[attachmentid=429977]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

...............


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=460381]


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 13 2006, 12:54 PM~4839658
> *[attachmentid=460381]
> *


You got more pics then I do MR. Julian :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

A bike that AJ sent us to work on


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

The bike that we actually pianted


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=504319]


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

That shit is so bad ass


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Mar 15 2006, 08:34 PM~5056531
> *[attachmentid=504319]
> *


wow that fucken airbrushing is sick


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Mar 15 2006, 08:33 PM~5056520
> *The bike that we actually pianted
> *


yo are you building that frame for an real choper or are you going to put it on a biclk


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 16 2006, 01:32 AM~5058292
> *yo are you building that frame for an real choper or are you going to put it on a biclk
> *


It has a bottom bracket so i think its gonna be a peddaler. :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

:cheesy: but it also has a real tank? So im confusing myself at this point. :dunno:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 16 2006, 01:31 AM~5058289
> *wow that fucken airbrushing is sick
> *



Nice mural.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

ei :biggrin: ther way i think its going to look good :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

It's a Pedal bike, i know it looks confuseing to see what is actually is but its a pedal bike. lol all we did was the body work and painted the bike. And a friend of ower did the mural on it, i think he really got down on that tank. CHERRY!!!!!!! ha lol


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=505633]my dad's 3wheel bikes back in the days when he was showing his bikes.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Mar 16 2006, 06:45 PM~5063015
> *It's a Pedal bike, i know it looks confuseing to see what is actually is but its a pedal bike. lol all we did was the body work and painted the bike. And a friend of ower did the mural on it, i think he really got down on that tank. CHERRY!!!!!!! ha lol
> *


to me man pedal or not that thing is going to look good


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 16 2006, 08:18 PM~5064058
> *to me man pedal or not that thing is going to look good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hey, are you guys going to viejitos or streetlow next month?


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

yea on April 2 right.....streetlow? and viejitos when is theres? are you going?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

viejitos is the 2nd also ill be makin viejitos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to viejitos cause Monterey is too far.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

well im gonna go toThe Monterey streetlow carshow, cause Monterey is just next door to me. So im most likely going to Monterey


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ILL BE AT VIEJITOS, SAN JOSE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 18 2006, 06:05 PM~5076482
> *:biggrin:
> *


man that place is full of bikes. :biggrin: im guessing that that's the only lowrider bike in there.....right ?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

nope theres other ones


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

well whos bike is that?, that bike looks cherry.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i dont know the guy but his name is juan and i guess the lady that owns the store lets him keep it there as a display and its a 16inch


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

o ok that's coo :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

do you no the guy that ownes it :dunno:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Naw not really, i havn't seen that bike around shows. ha i just parly notice that theres a DUKE'S symbol on the mirror lol crazy. a is that your bike that's on your avatar? post a pic that i want to see it, it look cherry.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Mar 20 2006, 06:48 PM~5089341
> *Naw not really, i havn't seen that bike around shows. ha i just parly notice that theres a DUKE'S symbol on the mirror lol crazy. a is that your bike that's on your avatar? post a pic that i want to see it, it look cherry.
> *


yeah its my bike is just that on that paint job that it had for some reason we forgot to put hardener on the paint and never dryed so i repainted heres the pic of before and after


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice bike, I guessing the red paint job was before, and the gray paint job was after? but fuck it is still look cherry with those two paint jobs. :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

no the gray one was first then the red one


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

o ok ight then


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

where are all the duke's at?!............ omg don't you just trip out when there is a protesting going on.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=530398]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Apr 9 2006, 03:18 AM~5206309
> *:biggrin:
> *


i like that bike a lot, no twists..nice n smooth too


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Photoshopper :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Mar 27 2006, 07:03 PM~5131157
> *where are all the duke's at?!............ omg don't you just trip out when there is a protesting going on.
> *


Aquista Homie!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Apr 9 2006, 03:15 AM~5206302
> *[attachmentid=530398]
> *


Nice Pic of a Firme Dukes Trokita!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by burke2127_@Apr 9 2006, 08:06 AM~5206468
> *i like that bike a lot, no twists..nice n smooth too
> *


mirrors? :twak:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=542889]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=542891][attachmentid=542892][attachmentid=542893][attachmentid=542894][attachmentid=542895]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=542896]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=542897][attachmentid=542898][attachmentid=542899]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=542902][attachmentid=542900][attachmentid=542901]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=542904][attachmentid=542905]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=542906]
[attachmentid=542907]


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=542909]
[attachmentid=542909]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Where them Duke's at? :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Duke's B.C.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

I like the way how my plaque is now! :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice pics!!!


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin: Takin at San Jo and getting ready do the show


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

One of ower Duke's B.C. Monterey County


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice pictures


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Duke's B.C. Santa Clara!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Where them Duke's at??!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jun 3 2006, 12:54 AM~5543545
> *I like the way how my plaque is now! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHO ENGRAVED THIS PLAQUE?WIM?????


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 05:11 PM~5652906
> *WHO ENGRAVED THIS PLAQUE?WIM?????
> *


Yea, he got down on it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jun 22 2006, 06:04 PM~5653145
> *Yea, he got down on it.
> *


i was there


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

o yea, that's coo homie, yea he did two of them.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jun 22 2006, 06:11 PM~5653168
> *o yea, that's coo homie, yea he did two of them.
> *


yup


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

how much did he charge you?


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Jun 22 2006, 06:23 PM~5653230
> *how much did he charge you?
> *


He just did it for me. Both of them.


----------



## BOMBAJESS (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

My Cusin's Bike that I just painted last night, it's Kandy Apple Red.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 4 2006, 04:12 PM~6307200
> *My Cusin's Bike that I just painted last night, it's Kandy Apple Red.
> 
> 
> ...


Schwinn. :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn that looks nice


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

That rear section is off a road bike... Its different and lookin real good, one of the most unique frames i seen in a while


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 5 2006, 10:12 AM~6307200
> *My Cusin's Bike that I just painted last night, it's Kandy Apple Red.
> 
> 
> ...


 man thats one clean paint job, looks real tight


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 7 2006, 02:13 PM~6322176
> *Look what's in my room :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holey shat that frame is tight man and looks real different to most ,how long did it take you to make, can't wait to see this bike finished


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 6 2006, 08:13 PM~6322176
> *Look what's in my room :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Its about time. :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

let it be known and dont get it confused!!! that is another "LOW VINTAGE MASTERPIECE" in the making!!!! jesse, my homie that made lil heartbreakers fenders and owner of the real "EXCALIBER" is the creator of that frame!!! that is just a small taste of what LOW VINTAGE has in the works!!!!


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

fo sho gracia wimone :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 7 2006, 02:05 PM~6324995
> *let it be known and dont get it confused!!! that is another "LOW VINTAGE MASTERPIECE" in the making!!!! jesse, my homie that made lil heartbreakers fenders and owner of the real "EXCALIBER" is the creator of that frame!!! that is just a small taste of what LOW VINTAGE has in the works!!!!
> *


Tell em!!!,


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sooner or later ill paint it. I just been to fucken busy :banghead:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 7 2006, 02:06 PM~6325002
> *fo sho gracia wimone :biggrin:
> *


de nada!!!! homie, just take care of jesse's bike because he is doin well after the surgery and extremly eager to back to the process of that bike!!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2006, 02:09 PM~6325008
> *Tell em!!!,
> *


settin it straight, much respect to the MONSTER!!!!!


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Tell Jesse that lil Jess wuts up man and ill try to paint his bike soon as I can. Thanks Wimone


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 7 2006, 02:11 PM~6325021
> *Tell Jesse that lil Jess wuts up man and ill try to paint his bike soon as I can. Thanks Wimone
> *


HE JUST GOT BACK HOME ON WEDNESDAY AND WOULD APPRECIATE ANYONE STOPPING BY!!!! ARATO VATO!!!!!!


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 7 2006, 03:10 PM~6325016
> *settin it straight, much respect to the MONSTER!!!!!
> *


That's how we roll homie. We take care of eachother and that's what it's all about


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 7 2006, 03:12 PM~6325026
> *HE JUST GOT BACK HOME ON WEDNESDAY AND WOULD APPRECIATE ANYONE STOPPING BY!!!! ARATO VATO!!!!!!
> *


hey that's good


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 7 2006, 02:13 PM~6325030
> *That's how we roll homie. We take care of eachother and that's what it's all about
> *


FO CHEZZY WEEEZY!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 7 2006, 03:12 PM~6325026
> *HE JUST GOT BACK HOME ON WEDNESDAY AND WOULD APPRECIATE ANYONE STOPPING BY!!!! ARATO VATO!!!!!!
> *


tell Jesse, Julian waaz crakin. I didn't know he had an opp but I don't get a chance to talk to him much. 

and much Respect to Low Vintage


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

WHERE THEM DUKE'S AT! :biggrin:


----------

